# Trad Forum Roll Call



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Inspired by the Earl of Ormonde's recent comments about the influence of the Trad Forum on all of AAAC, I began to wonder how many forumites really read the Trad Forum at least once a week and consider themselves in sympathy with the style of clothing discussed on this forum. 

Just before entering the Trad Forum I usually look at the number of people reading it at any given moment and it seems to fluctuate between 20-120 people (Fashion Forum 300+). I assume that most of the 120 are either regular posters or lurkers, but I don't really know how to accurately gauge how many people read the forum each week without having this thread.

If you read the Trad Forum and find yourself in general sympathy with the type of clothing discussed on this forum (even if you hate the word "trad"), please respond to this thread with "me," "I do," "+1" or something in a similar vein. For those lurkers out there, please do post in this thread even if you don't normally like to post on the forum.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

+1 I'm a trad forum regular


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

Read all the time.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

Here.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

+1 I'm also a trad forum regular...


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Daily.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Yo! (as we say in Philly).


----------



## Caesars0331 (Jun 23, 2009)

+1, daily.


----------



## Cajunking (Apr 30, 2010)

mainly lurkin, but checking in every few days.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

+1, daily.


----------



## MrAmbrose (Apr 11, 2010)

Here.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

Daily


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh that you could keep me away.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Pink and Green said:


> Oh that you could keep me away.


they've tried, f 'em!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Yep, though I don't necessarily adhere to everything about it.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

Daily here.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

present


----------



## patrickjc30 (Apr 28, 2009)

Lurker. Check the ebay thread daily.


----------



## Nico01 (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't post all that often, but I refresh maybe twice a day.


----------



## babycatcher (Apr 6, 2008)

daily


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

Check this forum at least daily. I mix trad and my woeful attempt to channel Will Boehlke's ASW sense of style. I also wear Sorel knee high snow boots in the winter.

Ciao,

Wisco


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*agree*

I agree with about 90% of the hard core, read daily, and post regularly.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Every weekday whether I need it or not.


----------



## pinkgreenpolo (Jul 15, 2005)

daily, sometimes a few times a day.

PGP


----------



## YoungTrad (Jan 29, 2010)

Very rarely post, but Im lurking almost daily.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

thumbs up


----------



## NYBU (Apr 4, 2010)

One more here.


----------



## KRMaley (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm around daily...Sometime twice!

KM


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

I read this forum most days but have only posted once, in the thread about tweeds by region. I find it interesting reading, but as a Brit living in China. American trad. is not the sort style I go for.


----------



## Bricktop (Feb 10, 2010)

Every few days.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

I give this forum a regular F5.


----------



## dmbfrisb (Apr 17, 2010)

I check in about three time a day. Not an adherent to the tradition, just follow for the edification, tips, and to find elements.


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## Valkyrie (Aug 27, 2009)

Usually check daily.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Daily.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

I still have no idea what the hell trad means all I know is that I like a lot of the clothes people show here. I just finished reading the WAYWT thread (most of the first 1/3, about 20% of the middle 1/3, and about 90% of the last 1/3). I'd wear almost anything posted there.

I check in here daily.

Andy B.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Could you pls define more tightly what you mean by the words in bold:



> If you read the Trad Forum and *find yourself in general sympathy with the type of clothing discussed on this forum* (even if you hate the word "trad"), please respond to this thread with "me," "I do," "+1" or something in a similar vein.


Nowhere in the preamble do you ask if the clothing is* worn regularly and is the respondent's preferred manner of dress.*. Have you purposely watered the question to garner a more positive response? I would not fault you if you have.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

you think too much, buddy.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

Daily.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Greetings from the Middle of Nowhere! I check in daily.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Daily.


----------



## III (Aug 19, 2009)

Daily...


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Average reading daily. Post only if I feel I have something of interest to add...but enjoy everyone's comments very much. I've certainly learend a lot!


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

+1

I read almost daily, post whenever I have time.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

+1 
I spend too much time here.


----------



## MarkfromMD (Nov 5, 2008)

Here! *raises hand*


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Entirely too often (read)!


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm here. And I'll be here a while longer.


----------



## rabidawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Ibid.


----------



## EJS (Sep 16, 2008)

I rarely post, but I check out the forum every few days.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Present.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

I live here!


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Everyone else keep posting in this thread, but please allow me the interruption to respond to P&P.



Peak and Pine said:


> Nowhere in the preamble do you ask if the clothing is* worn regularly and is the respondent's preferred manner of dress.*. Have you purposely watered the question to garner a more positive response? I would not fault you if you have.


My "find yourself in general sympathy with the type of clothing discussed on this forum" was not an attempt to "garner a more positive response" since I'm not trying to demonstrate the influence of the trad forum, or that casts of thousands read it daily, but wrote it in recognition of the existence of an unknown number of trad forum lurkers who might appreciate the clothes discussed here, but don't themselves either wear the clothing regularly or as a "preferred manner of dress." There was a poll a couple of years ago where forumites were asked to rank themselves on their level of adherence to some "trad" norm - the poll showed that very few members of the forum completely identified with the "look" but cherry-picked from the forum to make their own personal style. In other words, there are no "trads", but simply individuals who happen to appreciate or wear a rather limited selection of clothing that has been variously, and infelicitously, dubbed "TNSIL," "Trad," "Ivy," "Collegiate", etc. This group of individuals (including yourself?) reads the forum on a "regular" basis and I simply wanted to know the size of the group.


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

Almost daily, sometimes hourly. Dislike the designation "trad" though.


----------



## Andy Roo (Jan 25, 2007)

Here.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Thank you, Card. The response is lively and I in no way meant to be argumentative and I think you know that, but others may not have. Given the parameters you've established, but only within those parameters and even though long ago having discarded that to which I was to the manner born, I too would like to answer:_ yes. _

As you were, gentlemen.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Daily!


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm a regular here and have picked up several items over the years from the Thrift Exchange thread.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Daily reader!

I read this forum nearly every day, when I have access to the net. I respond to threads quite regularly as well, but not as regularly as I used to. When I'm absent for any period of time it's usually because I'm on an exercise and/or out of the country.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

Funny I hadn't realized this before, but now that the question is posed: I'm in.


----------



## mualphapiper (Dec 13, 2009)

Every morning with my coffee! Really, I'm a lurker who posts on occasion. I rarely read the fashion forum.


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

I am certainly sympathetic to the cause, although I'm not 'here' as frequently as I was a few years ago. 

Can someone explain why "TNSIL" and "Ivy" are inappropriate terms when referring to this type of clothing? They're much more suitable (in my mind) than "Trad" ever will be.


----------



## platonov_jr (Dec 28, 2009)

Chronic lurker.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

I read regularly and post occasionally. My business dress is primarily what I still think of as "ivy league".


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

As maulphapiper reported, I enjoy my early morning coffee with you guys on, very close to, a daily basis. However, when it comes to posting, I am at best (LOL!), an infrequent poster on any of these fora.  Perhaps 85% of my wardrobe would fit the Trad definition but alas, I must admit, such was achieved, absent specific intent.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

As George Thorogood once said, I'm Trad to the bone!!


----------



## pejm (Aug 21, 2007)

Daily lurker


----------



## Pleasant McIvor (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm in as a rare poster and one of Card's "cherry-pickers."


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm around.


----------



## oldominion (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeaouw, as we say in Baltimore.

Am here daily, multiple times throughout.

The word 'Trad' doesn't even enter my mind. The style I adhere to, and have used as my fashion baseline pretty much my entire life (even through sartorial forays into punk/new wave and hippy), is Prep, pure and simple. 

As a Richmonder who came of age in the 70s and 80s, Birnbach's Handbook was not a manual to copy but instead an accurate and hilarious sociology of my peoples. 

Interestingly, for us at the time, the word 'prep' in Virginia referred directly to the group of high schools of which my alma mater was a part. It was called the Virginia Preparatory League, shortened to the Prep League. I suppose a lot of us assumed that the regionalism of the prep style meant that the word 'prep' grew out of the Va Prep League and not the word 'preposterous' as is claimed in the OPH. BAck then one heard 'prep school' a lot more often than one hears now. Because the league consisted of private schools--St Christopher's, Woodberry Forest, Collegiate--whose students were not known for their progressivism in either attitude or dress, it followed that the designation 'prep' might be used to describe the hidebound and traditional dress of the Richmond to Tidewater people who similarly were apparently immune to the vagaries of progress. 

Finally, I've made a number of great purchases from the 'thrift' thread lately: thanks, guys!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Never. Can't stand it.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Daily. 

I enjoy reading heated arguments about the most inane topics. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Reptilicus (Dec 14, 2004)

yep


----------



## sowilson (Jul 27, 2009)

I visit daily. I'm interested in exploring what "Trad" is outside of the NE Wasp/preppy, mid-south variety. For example is there a Chicago - Duluth - Great Lakes "Trad". A Denver - mountain states "Trad". How did they (if they did) differ from NE "Trad"? Stuff like that.


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

With the exception of the last month when I was too busy, I'm here daily. I have to admit, I'm beginning to fall towards the dark side of trad. I think I'm going to skip the suit next week and go blazer, chino, white bucks instead.


----------



## mjc (Nov 11, 2009)

Like that thrift thread... have to keep the pipeline full of splendid things arriving at the post office...

- Mike


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm around....


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

+1 daily.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I am on here more than I should be and support "the cause."


----------



## Hyacinth (Feb 4, 2007)

+1

Big fan, but nothing to contribute.


----------



## Solomander (Dec 1, 2008)

+1 Mac disciple, tradly leanings but not dogmatic.

Joel


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Read: Daily 
Post: Bi-annually 
Wear: Never
:icon_smile:


----------



## Taliesin (Sep 24, 2004)

I read this forum several times a week, but I don't recognize many of the names any more, especially the ones with over 1,000 posts who have been here less than a year. What's that about?

I prefer "Ivy" over "trad".


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Taliesin said:


> I read this forum several times a week, but I don't recognize many of the names any more, especially the ones with over 1,000 posts who have been here less than a year. What's that about?
> 
> I prefer "Ivy" over "trad".


ooo, snarky.


----------



## PeterSawatzky (Feb 20, 2009)

Tous les jours.


----------



## MHF (Feb 26, 2009)

Read several times a week but seldom post.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

I visit the forum regularly and it is the only forum here that I do read for the most part.


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

Read multiple times daily, don't post very often.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm on here all the time....


----------



## mfs (Mar 1, 2009)

yes; I am in tassel loafers, argyle socks, khakis, ocbd and a bow tie as we speak.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Cardinals5 said:


> +1 I'm a trad forum regular


 Another trad forum regular here.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm actually a plant from the fashion forum. I have not, as yet, managed to insinuate the triple-windsor knot into this forum though.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Also, it would be hilarious if KitonBrioni just randomly posted a list of clothes as his response.


----------



## jhr954 (Jun 11, 2008)

Another daily lurker.


----------



## Cool Cal (Jan 19, 2007)

I don't often post online, but when I do, its on this forum.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Mississippi Mud said:


> Almost daily, sometimes hourly. Dislike the designation "trad" though.


Daily, and amen. Hate the t-word.


----------



## brussell (Jun 15, 2005)

Very rarely post, but lurk almost daily.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Trip English said:


> Also, it would be hilarious if KitonBrioni just randomly posted a list of clothes as his response.


:biggrin2:

Oh dear, I think I nearly fell out of my chair...


----------



## dukekook (Sep 5, 2008)

I am a daily reader of the Trad Forum.


----------



## Cavebear58 (Jan 31, 2010)

+1

Graham.


----------



## goplutus (Jun 4, 2005)

yeah , although i do own a single pair of uncuffed chinos


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm also a trad forum regular(though I consider myself an old school Brooks Brothers/non-Preppy Handbook trad). I love this forum.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Read: Daily
> Post: Bi-annually
> Wear: Never
> :icon_smile:


Not ready to pony up for one of that man's shirts, however I _would_ pay if that were necessary to read his posts.

I'm voting in the affirmative even though I already caved and did that a number of posts back, but I want to heavy up on my yeas to show the trads that, while I think the manner of their dress is miserable and possibly even criminal, I still think that about three of them are really nice guys.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Me neither, but I did spring for a few pairs of his socks and they're fabulous!


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

And you're one of the three. But we're digressing and Card has set up very strict rules for this thing and we must follow them to a T, if you catch my drift and pun.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Go ahead, P&P and Rambler, and derail this thread now. 

I have the information I wanted. It does appear there's about 100 Trad forum regulars, maybe 150 assuming some didn't feel like posting in this thread, with probably another unspecified group of readers who aren't in "sympathy" with the clothing discussed here, but still like reading the posts for morbid curiosity.

I want to thank everyone for posting in this thread, especially the "lurkers" or infrequent posters - it was good to see some familiar names once again and know you're still "out there".


----------



## Chico (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey, wait, I'm still here. I check this forum at least three times a week and am in "sympathy" with the style. 

Just wanted to get on recorde.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Cardinals5 said:


> Go ahead, P&P and Rambler, and derail this thread now.
> 
> I have the information I wanted. It does appear there's about 100 Trad forum regulars, maybe 150 assuming some didn't feel like posting in this thread, with probably another unspecified group of readers who aren't in "sympathy" with the clothing discussed here, but still like reading the posts for morbid curiosity.
> 
> I want to thank everyone for posting in this thread, especially the "lurkers" or infrequent posters - it was good to see some familiar names once again and know you're still "out there".


Card: As I mentioned in my preamble to your beginning this thread, Trad has thousands of readers. There are various (anonymous) tracking devices in place to register this kind of stuff. At most times there are roughly 10 times as many visitor-readers as there are members present on the site. We don't call them "lurkers" solely because the overwhelming majority of visitors to AAAC come for information which they get by searching and reading.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

And TR & PP - thank you.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> At most times there are roughly 10 times as many visitor-readers as there are members present on the site. We don't call them "lurkers" solely because the overwhelming majority of visitors to AAAC come for information which they get by searching and reading.


Thanks for that information, Alex. I wasn't aware of the anonymous tracking devices.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Taliesin said:


> I read this forum several times a week, but I don't recognize many of the names any more, especially the ones with over 1,000 posts who have been here less than a year. What's that about?
> 
> I prefer "Ivy" over "trad".





The Rambler said:


> ooo, snarky.


I think he's trying to say we talk too much.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

and say too little ... doubtless correct ...the old "and_ who _are _you_ ?" that's what I call a "quality post." :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

Aye aye, capn! Catch up almost daily, even if I don't post.


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

Cardinals5 said:


> Inspired by the Earl of Ormonde's recent comments about the influence of the Trad Forum on all of AAAC, I began to wonder how many forumites really read the Trad Forum at least once a week and consider themselves in sympathy with the style of clothing discussed on this forum.
> 
> Just before entering the Trad Forum I usually look at the number of people reading it at any given moment and it seems to fluctuate between 20-120 people (Fashion Forum 300+). I assume that most of the 120 are either regular posters or lurkers, but I don't really know how to accurately gauge how many people read the forum each week without having this thread.
> 
> If you read the Trad Forum and find yourself in general sympathy with the type of clothing discussed on this forum (even if you hate the word "trad"), please respond to this thread with "me," "I do," "+1" or something in a similar vein. For those lurkers out there, please do post in this thread even if you don't normally like to post on the forum.


Me

I started posting in Spring '06.


----------



## tonylumpkin (Jun 12, 2007)

This is the first forum I check, on a daily basis.


----------



## The Mayor (Jan 15, 2008)

I read it daily (But don't post much). Sorry if this classifies me a "Lurker."


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW (Jan 24, 2008)

I do


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

The Mayor said:


> I read it daily (But don't post much). Sorry if this classifies me a "Lurker."


 There's no shame in being a lurker.


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

Yep. Not as much as used to be, but I still get on here every day or so.

I never look at the main fashion forum though.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Acacian said:


> Yep. Not as much as used to be, but I still get on here every day or so.
> 
> I never look at the main fashion forum though.


I don't much either. I do like Holdfast's WAYW posts (he also has a great selection of nerd toys in the background, a model of the Enterprise, lightsabers, and such). I also get a kick out of the constant "what's Baroni to Brioni?"


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

PeterSawatzky said:


> Tous les jours.


Moi aussi!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Jovan said:


> There's no shame in being a lurker.


yeah, it's a nasty word with its inappropriate connotations
of furtiveness, sneaking, skulking, and so forth. "Spectator" is more like it, but when it comes to words, you can't fight city hall.


----------



## yossarian (Apr 17, 2007)

Acacian said:


> Yep. Not as much as used to be, but I still get on here every day or so.
> 
> I never look at the main fashion forum though.


Ditto. I check the site out most days, but the Trad forum is the only one that interests me. Nothing against the fashion forward follks. It's just not my thing.


----------



## bedrock (Sep 12, 2007)

Lurk Lurkington...at your service. Checking in most every day. Rarely post, but, I'm a supporter, more than a supporter....sort of an athletic supporter.


----------



## hip2bsquare (Jun 19, 2009)

Long-time lurker, hoping to find a reason to post more.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

yossarian said:


> Ditto. I check the site out most days, but the Trad forum is the only one that interests me. Nothing against the fashion forward follks. It's just not my thing.


There, see. That's one of the really big Trad problems that you, Cardinal, as Thread King here have to step in and put a stop to right now. This man thinks if its not trad its _fashion forward._ This is not true. What's the matter with you people? A brocaded vest and Zorro mask are not, repeat not, fashion forward. Besides, I had to take the mask off to type this.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Peak and Pine said:


> There, see. That's one of the really big Trad problems that you, Cardinal, as Thread King here have to step in and put a stop to right now. This man thinks if its not trad its _fashion forward._ This is not true. What's the matter with you people? A brocaded vest and Zorro mask are not, repeat not, fashion forward. Besides, I had to take the mask off to type this.


"Thread King" has a nice ring to it, but I'm afraid wearing a crown with a 3/2 sack might be too fashion forward. I always thought of Zorro as a rather conservatively dressed hero - for real flash I always go back to my boyhood favorite (in reruns) - The Cisco Kid!


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Cardinals5 said:


> (in reruns)


Here I was gaining respect for your wisdom born of age ... and you had to ruin it! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

In for a penny, in for a pound. In-deed.
____________________________
......the jacket's gonna be cut slim, and checked.
Maybe a touch of seersucker, with an open neck....
Pete Townshend


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Yes, count me in.


----------



## David Watts (May 1, 2009)

I always lurk, but never post, as I'm usually too busy listening to West Coast jazz...


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Love jazz myself. As for West Coast, I've always liked









&


----------



## raincoat (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm here less often than I used to be. I still check the forum every once and a while though.


----------



## allan (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm in. Rarely posting but reading, several times most weeks.

- Allan


----------



## wolfhound986 (Jun 30, 2007)

+1. Regular reader.


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Count me in. I mostly read/learn but make a few posts here and there.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

I lurk some...having reconciled myself to semi-retirement, I'm not as focused on business attire as I once was, say, September 2007, when I signed on board.

Still, educational and entertaining.

Enjoy, gentlemen. :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Four pages without a response from me???

Well, you can tell real life pulls me away, but when I'm here, I'm dedicated. 

Long live madras and boat shoes.


----------



## gtnc (Aug 7, 2006)

Regular reader, occasional poster. This forum has led me to own more pairs of penny loafers than I care to admit.


----------



## Fraser Tartan (May 12, 2010)

Cardinals5 said:


> My "find yourself in general sympathy with the type of clothing discussed on this forum" was not an attempt to "garner a more positive response" since I'm not trying to demonstrate the influence of the trad forum, or that casts of thousands read it daily, but wrote it in recognition of the existence of an unknown number of trad forum lurkers who might appreciate the clothes discussed here, but don't themselves either wear the clothing regularly or as a "preferred manner of dress." There was a poll a couple of years ago where forumites were asked to rank themselves on their level of adherence to some "trad" norm - the poll showed that very few members of the forum completely identified with the "look" but cherry-picked from the forum to make their own personal style. In other words, there are no "trads", but simply individuals who happen to appreciate or wear a rather limited selection of clothing that has been variously, and infelicitously, dubbed "TNSIL," "Trad," "Ivy," "Collegiate", etc. This group of individuals (including yourself?) reads the forum on a "regular" basis and I simply wanted to know the size of the group.


I've been reading this forum pretty regularly since the beginning. I have my own personal style and adopt items as I so wish without any concern about whether they are considered "trad" or not by this forum. I'm a cherry-picker.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Daily


----------



## phippstx (Jul 7, 2009)

As my post count suggests, I am a lurker. Check daily in order to further educate myself, as well as expand my wardrobe. Only forum I check on aaac.


----------



## Bato (Feb 5, 2010)

I lurk daily. I wish I had more to share/contribute, but thank you to everyone who makes this forum such a great resource.


----------



## but_ch (May 4, 2010)

Daily. I gravitate towards this side more than FF.


----------



## oldschoolprep (Jun 21, 2007)

*Roll Call Response - AYE*

I access the site 4-5 times a week.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

To all those who lurk and are building their wardrobe, I hope to see you on WAYWT someday.


----------



## Prepdad (Mar 10, 2005)

Check in now and then. Wearied of all the pointless arguing long ago.


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

Here almost daily, reading, learning. Rarely venture to other fora ...


----------



## Dr.Watson (Sep 25, 2008)

I check the forum daily. I rarely post. I started off in the fashion forum, and then discovered trad is more my thing. I almost never check the other forum now, unless an interesting topic pops up in the side bar. 

I've sort of kept my head down in shame after an immature thread I started one night awhile back. . .


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

Was around a lot, now barely. But still here from time to time.


----------



## Pugin (May 15, 2010)

+1

I lurk, and learn.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Prepdad said:


> Check in now and then. Wearied of all the pointless arguing long ago.


 It's kind of like real life. Sometimes you have to tolerate a measure of bovine excrement in pursuit of the filet.


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm in..


----------



## s3scout (Jun 26, 2010)

Stumbled on to AAAC a couple of weeks ago via an internet search and have been lurking as a guest until joining yesterday. Not much interest in the Fashion Forum, but I check here several times a week.


----------



## jeph (Feb 16, 2006)

daily..


----------



## Serenus (Jun 19, 2009)

I read about once a week, and am in sympathy.


----------



## PersianMonarchs (Dec 7, 2005)

Still here. Miss Harris. Like the American Trad Men pictures thread. Like the Informal Thrift Exchange. Not too pleased with apparent divergence from original purpose of forum and contemporaneous decline in civility.


----------



## Jack1425 (Sep 19, 2008)

Daily.... Not a diehard adherent to the Trad canon, but it has completely transformed what I wear and how I wear it..


----------



## chadwick (Apr 27, 2010)

> +1
> 
> I lurk, and learn


+1 on the "lurk" part.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Lurker and second time poster. I am in the process of re-tooling my casual and business casual back toward Trad/Preppy over the past year. My business wardrobe will remain Saville Row/Jermyn St. inspired.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

the trad forum has really changed my wardrobe completely...


----------



## G&T (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm new, but I really dig this place and a couple of the other American style forums.

I look forward to contributing when I'm able.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

What a silly thread.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

G&T said:


> I'm new, but I really dig this place and a couple of the other American style forums.
> 
> I look forward to contributing when I'm able.


welcome to the forum


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

GBR said:


> What a silly thread.


Welcome! If you read the first post you'll see why I started this thread.


----------



## billacorn (Nov 22, 2008)

Lurk at least weekly, sometimes daily, anytime on the AAAC site. I'm not into Trad but dress rather conservatively and conservative and Trad overlap. Always look at the WFAYWT thread. A lot of helpful information from knowledgeable people on this forum. I especially have been helped by information on shoes.


----------



## realbrineshrimp (Jun 28, 2010)

I started by doing lots of lurking mainly on the fashion forum but moved in to reading and posting on all the forums including trad.

Plus I love saying trad.


----------

